# My Pix from GT Battle ( Sumo )



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi all,

Got chance to download a couple of pictures from the weekend at GT Battle, our GTR came 2nd in the Time Attack, the Evo didnt get a good clean run to qualify and the 350Z made its debut shakedown/demo at the event ( it was not part of the competition ).

Our pit area








Cooling down








Sumo Transporter truck








Rear of the 350Z








Our team photo









Roll on another GTB, what a great event, sadly we didnt get chance to run our Civic Type R due to ABS problems we didnt have chance to fix prior to the event.

Andy


----------



## Nick Xoticar (Aug 23, 2002)

Saw the cars there Andy what a deplay , cars are awesome , we had the powerdrift stand with the blue sil80 and white s14a just down from you 

Keep the good work up


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Who's this shady looking character Andy?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

So thats what you look like Pete ....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No Alex, it's not me. This guy was hanging about in the pits, got a bit jumpy when I started the car up...


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Ooooh, It's him. 

Can't we get a deportation order or something.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Person*

Why its Mario from Exvitermini  !


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

That's why we need a deportation order.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Printed it off, now, where's my dartboard...?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL
He's been behaved recently.  

Nice piccys Andy!


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

from the past reading, i tho Exvitermini + Sumo = no no

was he there as a spy?


----------



## GT-R Z (Mar 13, 2005)

oooh ! Nice PIX. All top shelf looking rides too,

Now Andy.............how do I go about snagging one of those killer fleece red Sumo jackets and getting it stateside ? :smokin: 
I'd wear it proud next to my RB-240-Z loaded with HKS goodies !
..........Vinny


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics andy,truck looks good mate,they are based just down the road from us,out of interest mate,is the trailer a twin deck,and how many cars can it hold,depending on dimensions, what is it approx,if you don't mind??? JUST I'VE BEEN NAGGING MY BOSS TOO GET 1 OF THESE TRAILERS FOR A WHILE  . i've been at goodwood most of the week,collecting gear from the festival of speed,if anyone on here hasn't been,but has thought about it,you have got too do it,its fantastic


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice pix, Andy. Looks like serious setup.

Cya O!


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

RocK said:


> from the past reading, i tho Exvitermini + Sumo = no no
> 
> was he there as a spy?



Yes, if I want to go slower, I know all about it now! LOL. 

Mario.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Ouch.. lmao..

when is GTR700 next run??


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR700*

When will it next run? - Soon 
When will Mario actually drive it - Never 

Rock : Not sure why Sumo + Exvitermini = no no, you must be mis-reading posts 

Neil, the trailer has twin decks and one extra over the fifth wheel area, so it can take 5 cars or 6 small ones. Quite a trick bit of kit, although expensive to hire due to that fact  

Peter : Hows the dartboard? how many prints did you make, you must have worn through a few by now, keep aiming for the eyes!

Sumo Fleece's : You can buy one of the limited edition team jackets, I think we have a couple left, you should contact us as below if you want to order one


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

*Fat wrestler racing (Sponsored by Hello Kitty Spares)!*



Andy Barnes said:


> When will it next run? - Soon
> When will Mario actually drive it - Never
> 
> Rock : Not sure why Sumo + Exvitermini = no no, you must be mis-reading posts


1/. Yes, it will run very soon...

2/. Maybe I will drive it, just to **** Andy off. 

I have finally had time to update the site - there is much more to be added, but atleast I have put some new stuff up there. BTW: Look for the Easter Eggs, there are lots of them. (Andy: Cue for you to be afraid - very afraid... Hahaha!)

http://www.exvitermini.com

Mario.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

i love this pic of rob - looks very JDM


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Mario*

LOL.

Lex : I think that was the idea 

Just in case anyone hasnt noticed all my posts tonight, I have been updating the Sumo Products section on this site with much better info and pix for some Do-Luck stuff, please visitDo--Luck Product Updates! 

Ta

Andy


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cheers for the info andy  ,we have a low loader trailer at work now for pulling tractors,we can get 3 on it! occaisonally it doubles as a nice nissan 200sx transporter,when some wally brakes his car  . if the sumo empire keeps going from strength too strength,would you consider purchasing your own trailer??? hello rob by the way


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

> it will finally do so at close to its maximum potential. We believe that we have reached the point in the vehicles development where we have confidence in its setup


@ Mario

will the next step are bigger turbos?

Susumo is in town and his been updated me what and who doing stuff. Thai HKS running twin T04Z on they RB. finally Japan too given in to NOS added lauch. Jun are building a twin T88 on a VQ.

has your GT3542 reach its max? cuz im in the possecc to get a pair too. but now im 2nd guessing. it always happen after talking with koyama..


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

edit:
Jun T04Z on RB 3.1L
Jun T78 on VQ 3.8L


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Thought you might like this one. 
We used it over a full page in the next issue of Redline...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

This one made me laugh!


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Pic*

Renton : :smokin: 

Cheers


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

andy, may be you can explain this or keith, why is the UK always lagging behind, US Japan, OZ, NZ in the 1/4 mile times? ist it the surface we use at places like pod, elvington etc? ie less grippy? cant be due to the lack of technology surely

Kiths 9.3 makes him the quickest in europe, but still miles behind the contries mentioned above...


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

RocK said:


> @ Mario
> 
> will the next step are bigger turbos?
> 
> ...



Umm, Koyama's only problem is that if he hasn't done it, no one else should (or could...)

GT-3542's are maxxed out at around ~1400 BHP. However they are off their nuts to produce that output and they were chosen specifically because we could do some magic trickery with them.

Considered 2x T51R's, but their weight was even worse than the GT-3542's.

My main issue with the twin setup now is its weight. I am seriously considering dumping the entire setup and going to a very large single - if only for the weight saving.

Mario.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> andy, may be you can explain this or keith, why is the UK always lagging behind, US Japan, OZ, NZ in the 1/4 mile times? ist it the surface we use at places like pod, elvington etc? ie less grippy? cant be due to the lack of technology surely
> 
> Kiths 9.3 makes him the quickest in europe, but still miles behind the contries mentioned above...



Quite simply, it all comes down to the fact that we make significantly more power.

One thing that is evident here is that many don't truly understand the see-saw effect on ET/trap speed with drag racing. The main thing, when you have greater grip (which drops your ET's) you need a hell of a lot more power to not bog down and propel the vehicle - so in effect, your trap speed suffers greatly, in an almost relative proportion.

This is why both are important - GTR-700 has run significanly faster trap speeds (well over 175 mph) - but only with a 9.3xx pass. You need both to be quick and fast.

Being impressed with simply the MPH means very little unless you take your ET and weight into account as well.

Mario.


----------

